# hitman blood money help



## StealthBlade (Jul 7, 2017)

greenbrucelee said:


> do you use catalyst control centre?
> 
> are you using a no dvd crack?


I am using catalyst control center and a no cd crack EVEN THO the game started very good and i played until the mission you better watch out and the game crashed because i accidentally tried to throw a sedate syringe (i know this level does crash when throwing something) and then it doesnt want to start ever again i re-installed and did various things one thing only worked for me it is a swift shader thing i dont know here is its link:
SwiftShader Hitman 4
anyways it starts being laggy as **** it does something to the ram for the game and makes it so low so thats why its laggy


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: hitman blood money help plz!!!*

I know this thread is very old, but Since this is not a Windows issue, maybe @greenbrucelee or some other nice mod can move this thread to the gaming section of the forum for better results.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Moved only current posts.

Original thread = http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/hitman-blood-money-help-plz-683165.html


----------

